# Heritage Glen The good, bad and ugly



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking to up grade my current travel trailer. I am looking at the Wildwood, Heritage Glen Lite, model 356QBQ. I am not real familiar with the Forest River which is the parent company or the Wildwood. After conducting searches on the internet I really did not find anything regarding people who have owned one. 

I am looking for any type of information on them, not just the model I am looking for but any travel trailer or fifth wheel built by them. I understand there will always be small problems with TT, I am looking for any input for major problems you have had and how was the warranty work done. 

If you haven't had any problems and love your trailer please let me know how long you had it. Like I said I am looking for any information on this builder.

Thanks in advance. :wink:

PoPo


----------

